# Our rigs........



## Niftymedic911 (Feb 27, 2008)

Here's my agencies rigs and helos:


----------



## Airway Junkie (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow, look at the variety!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 9, 2008)

Airway Junkie said:


> Wow, look at the variety!



I was thinking the same thing...It must suck trying to remember where everything is on each rig, or even what rig you're on at the moment.


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 9, 2008)

No, it doesn't suck.... they're all laid out the same, all of the ALF boxes are custom built and only have minor varaitions (instead of one giant cabnet there's two).


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice 145!!! Hell, even the old 105 is nice! Good reliable platforms. Its nice to see some air medical providers taking pride in their equipment vs. going cheap and ineffective..............

BTW - What is that white stuff on the ground in the pic with unit 16????? lol

I almost thought for a second that was snow!


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 10, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> BTW - What is that white stuff on the ground in the pic with unit 16????? lol
> 
> I almost thought for a second that was snow!



You're telling me.  He/she is south of me.  I was starting to freak out.


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yep it's snow...... 

The Horton Factory where our Ford rigs were produced was in Ohio.  It just so happened this time last year there was snow on the ground when we came to pick them up.


----------



## Jon (Mar 11, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Nice 145!!! Hell, even the old 105 is nice! Good reliable platforms. Its nice to see some air medical providers taking pride in their equipment vs. going cheap and ineffective..............
> 
> BTW - What is that white stuff on the ground in the pic with unit 16????? lol
> 
> I almost thought for a second that was snow!


Umm... I thought that was a BK117 next to the BO105... I thought the EC135/EC145's had an enclosed fan rear rotor.



Niftymedic911 said:


> Yep it's snow......
> 
> The Horton Factory where our Ford rigs were produced was in Ohio. It just so happened this time last year there was snow on the ground when we came to pick them up.


+1 on Horton. Horton makes nice rigs, but they seem to be a little more expensive than other manufacturers.


----------



## rmellish (Mar 11, 2008)

How do you like the sprinter van? 
Who did the conversions?


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 11, 2008)

Guess all I can say is (pun intented) those are NIFTY


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 11, 2008)

Guess all I can say is (pun intended) those are NIFTY


----------



## rmellish (Mar 12, 2008)

Our service runs two. I don't know of anyone, management or tech who likes them. Do save on fuel though...

Nice looking trucks though


----------



## ccmedoc (Mar 12, 2008)

Jon said:


> Umm... I thought that was a BK117 next to the BO105... I thought the EC135/EC145's had an enclosed fan rear rotor.



EC145 is the same as BK117 c2..A little bigger than BK 117 c1.

As for the tailrotor, The EC135  has the 'fenestron', or enclosed tailrotor. The EC145/BK117 c2 have an open, high mounted tailrotor.

Both are very nice to work in, although I think the EC135 is quieter..Not to mention a bit tighter fit...IMHO


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 12, 2008)

We use the printers for transfers and event stand-by's.  They're ideal for our out of county transfers to Miami or Tampa.  I can go form here to Tampa on a half a tank of gas.  They are sardine cans mostly. I'm 6 foot and 250 lbs, my knees are literally in the patient's face if I sit on the bench seat.  

All of our freightliner (Including sprinetrs) rigs are American LaFrance Medic Master Custom Medium duty ambulances. ($174,000 a piece).  Our county isn't that worried about cost as much as another agency would.  They give us some of the most advanced and best technology to do our jobs right.  

The Ford 450's (we have 5 now) are produced by Horton Emergency Vehicles


----------



## Grady_emt (Mar 12, 2008)

Niftymedic911 said:


> The Ford 450's (we have 5 now) are produced by Horton Emergency Vehicles



What was the reason for getting the 450's if you are running all FL/ALF's otherwise.  Size constraints at older stations, older neighborhoods with smaller streets, special events?  Just curious why the downsize.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Mar 12, 2008)

im suprised the Sprinters seem so small...When I see them on the road they look pretty big, but maybe the width is just an optical illusiuon because they are so tall.


----------



## Jon (Mar 12, 2008)

ccmedoc said:


> EC145 is the same as BK117 c2..A little bigger than BK 117 c1.
> 
> As for the tailrotor, The EC135  has the 'fenestron', or enclosed tailrotor. The EC145/BK117 c2 have an open, high mounted tailrotor.
> 
> Both are very nice to work in, although I think the EC135 is quieter..Not to mention a bit tighter fit...IMHO


I didn't realize the EC145 was the same as a BK117. You learn something new every day.

And the EC135 is still light-years better than a BO105 for interior space, right?


----------



## Niftymedic911 (Mar 14, 2008)

The F-450's are used for the 3 major islands that are accessible by land. There are 72 total that dot our coast with no road access and a majority of them are inhabited.  Creating the need for aero medical services.  (Our program was the first helicopter evac program in North America in 1972). Since they're longer distance, easier to manuver, and not subject to the amount of abuse as the other trucks, The Ford's have been utilized.  There are 3 primary ALS 9-1-1 Ford's covering Sanibel, Pine Island, and Boca Grande.  There are also 2 F-450's that are part of the BLS/ALS interfacility transfer divison we have.


----------



## paramedix (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## tydek07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice. So you guys really have a Sprinter. I, myself, do not like the Sprinter vans at all. But hey, if it works, it works.


----------



## mattulance (Jun 30, 2008)

*My rig*

Drag strip stand-by is more fun when participating.


----------



## zippyRN (Sep 15, 2008)

tydek07 said:


> Nice. So you guys really have a Sprinter. I, myself, do not like the Sprinter vans at all. But hey, if it works, it works.




 tyler 

 the sprinter is the vehicle to have anywhere else in the civilised world - admittedly a lot of the European sprinters are 400 or 500 series  and modular bodied


----------

